# Police Find Mummified Corpses in Historian's Apartment



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

At least he dressed them somewhat neatly

http://www.cnn.com/2011/11/09/world/europe/russia-corpses/index.html?hpt=hp_bn4


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

And they say all the good men are taken.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That's taking a doll fetish to an extreme


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

There aren't enough E's and W's in the world to spell that EEEEEWWWWWWW.....


----------



## tcass01 (Aug 20, 2010)

An my wife says I get obsessive with hobbies...GEEEZZHH!


----------



## N. Fantom (Sep 8, 2011)

Mommy, why does my dolly smell like rotting flesh?


----------

